# My Little Baby



## Mitch86 (Jul 28, 2022)

Here is my little girl:



http://imgur.com/MUcz5qw


She is a beautiful princess at only 8 months old.  She likes to kiss me all the time.  I'm in love with her.

Let's see your little baby.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 28, 2022)

so, so precious...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 28, 2022)

Our  year & half yr old Boston Terrier


----------



## Medusa (Jul 28, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precious girl!


----------



## Della (Jul 28, 2022)

I was just saying that I thought French bulldogs looked a lot like Boston Terriers and up popped this beautiful one!

I can't post pictures but my mini-dachshund is 13 years old and still my baby girl who like to kiss me all the time!


----------



## Medusa (Jul 28, 2022)

Here's my sweet guy.  He'll be two in a month.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm so envious .. all beautiful fur babies


----------



## Barbara971 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautiful and look at those bright eyes! You are very fortunate to have her.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 29, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to have a DNA test done if the mother is claiming it's yours. Does not look at all like you.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2022)

@Mitch86 .. there is a link to your Imgur photos on several responses. I don't know if you would want them publicly displayed, but thought I'd let you know.

Perhaps you need to change something in your Profile Settings.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)

Lucy:


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Lucy:
> 
> View attachment 231856


Precious girl!


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

They are all so precious.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 29, 2022)

Does this have to be dogs?  These are my babies.  Two lazy boys that love each other.


----------

